# Who sells spacers for rear derailleurs?



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been trying to locate a thin spacer to go in between the rear hanger and derailleur. I can't get my pully wheels to go out far enough on my smallest cog and I've got the H limit screw backed all the way off. I'm using a 7800 SS RD on an S1 I'm assembling.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

You cant space a RD. Something is wrong here.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

The only two most likely thoughts that come to mind is that if the cable doesn't have sufficient slack (try removing the cable), or the der hanger needs allignment. A guess a remote third possibility is that the der is bent or damaged, and thus hsa a restricted range of motion. Is the chain length set correctly, and how about the der tension springs?

I think we can rule out the cassette being positioned incorrectly, as normally the smallest cog can't go any closer to the dropout without causeing the chain to rub the dropout.

Edit: btw, No matter what, I would not attempt to add a spacer between the der and hanger. Doing so could make the der more prone to be torn free from the hanger as a result of too little thread contact.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

OR is it say a 9 speed derailleur on a 10 speed cassette?????


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*sure you can...*

Depending on how much spacer you need, you might have to make your own washer from sheet aluminum. Some SRAM RD's have the same problem. I'd still check the hanger alignment first. Even a new bike can be off.

Shift cable tension can override a limit screw. Start with the cable off and set the small cog limit screw before attaching the cable.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Info.*

Derailleur mounting screw and quick-release rear axle are the same 10 mm diameter, so a rear axle washer/spacer could work. Check for interference on the outside edge of the washer/spacer—you might have to grind a bit of material off to accomodate a small raised edge on the derailleur.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> OR is it say a 9 speed derailleur on a 10 speed cassette?????


and how would that matter?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> and how would that matter?


Is the per/gear throw the same on both?( due to the geometry of the parallelogram)...I thought it was different due to the cog spacing?
I would think that would cause some problems but I could be wrong. I threw it out there as a question not a solution.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

they're the same...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> Is the per/gear throw the same on both?( due to the geometry of the parallelogram)...I thought it was different due to the cog spacing?
> I would think that would cause some problems but I could be wrong. I threw it out there as a question not a solution.


Yes, the cable throw per cog is different. But the amount of cable throw per cog is determined by a cleverly contoured cam inside the shift lever, not by the parallellogram geometry of the derailleur. Theoretically, you could change movement of the upper jockey wheel per throw by changing the parallelogram geometry or be moving the cable attachment point, so your thinking is right on the money. It's just not done that way right now by the "big three."


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

I had a SRAM X9 derailleur on a MTB that didn't want to play nice. Same thing, H screw backed right out, but it just wouln't throw to the smallest sprocket, even without a chain or cable in place,

Turns out the body of the derailleur was fouling on the mounting part (gees I'm good with descriptions today) of the derailleur (not the frame hanger).

With the derailleur set up without chain or cable, and the H screw removed or backed right out, check the derailleur isn't catching on itself.

Grumps


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Turns out the body of the derailleur was fouling on the mounting part (gees I'm good with descriptions today) of the derailleur (not the frame hanger).


The term you were looking for I believe is watchacallit

Thanks wim, that explains it clearly


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

another thing that can happen (mostly on shimano derailleurs) is the little "whatchamacallit" that clamps the cable can move, and the tab that holds it on the right spot can rotate and catch on the body of the derailleur and keep it from moving out far enough to get the last cog. thanx for the "technical term" Touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I know very little about Shimano, on Campy they are known as do-hickeys


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I had to space my Shimano DA rear derailleur on my pedal force frame. I wound up reusing a cheap washer that was laying around from something.

It looks just like a really cheap washer you could get at Ace hardware. I think it's ~2mm.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Switch the position of the spacer. Put the spacer between the cassette and the lockring.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I actually bought this frame from excel on a 2009 closeout. 

The S1 has a 7800 SS RD with DA 10 speed cogs. It's the same set up on my other road bike, but that bike came with a washer to put in between the hanger and RD.

I sent a request to excel for a washer. They replied that I need to "move the tab on the washer next to the rear derailleur cable pinch bolt so it is above the cable". 

I tried this and it still doesn't move out far enough. I actually have several new DA7800 SS RD's and two of them both do this. The hanger doesn't look bent, but if I could put a washer in between the hanger and RD I think it would get me centered on the smallest cog. I'll see what I can fashion out of sheet metal. 

Anymore ideas are welcomed. 

Thanks.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Feb 11, 2009)

The Shimano Alfine chain tensioner comes with just the spacers you are looking for.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

heathb said:


> Anymore ideas are welcomed.


At Ace Hardware, Lowe's, Home Despot or similar, get some thin washers for an *M10* metric screw. Stack as needed. Done.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i really can't imagine why this is happening...if you've checked everything and can't get it to work w/o a spacer of some kind, you're missing something. i've been a pro mechanic for over 15 years and i've NEVER had to put a washer between a derailleur and a hanger. not once. take it to a shop and have a good mechanic check it out.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> I know very little about Shimano, on Campy they are known as do-hickeys


and i think on sram they're known as "dimdoggers"...


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I found out what the problem was. I accidentally had two cassette spacers stuck together when I put the cassette on. I took one spacer off and it works perfect now. 

I don't know why I didn't think of that in the first place.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

glad that the issue is solved.
For the future
- coca cola or pepsi make good thin washers  just cut a can to pieces.
- a food can (like from canned fish) gives a bit thicker washers
- for about 0.5 - 1 mm of washer, just take a paper clip, straighten it out, and bend it with some pliers so it's round and diameter a bit larger than the bolt diameter..


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

cutting cans up to make washers that aren't needed?  
you should never need a washer for a derailleur mounting bolt. if you need them for something else, at least go to a bike shop or a hardware store or an auto parts store and buy some real washers...don't go cutting them from coke cans!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> another thing that can happen (mostly on shimano derailleurs) is the little "whatchamacallit" that clamps the cable can move, and the tab that holds it on the right spot can rotate and catch on the body of the derailleur and keep it from moving out far enough to get the last cog. thanx for the "technical term" Touch! :thumbsup:


^This is a very common scenario.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

didn't mean speciffically derailler washers for current applications, just.. washers, shims or spacers for any app, in case they really are needed..
They do work good, trust me


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds like a cheeseball repair. I still say something is bent/broken.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

A from Il said:


> Sounds like a cheeseball repair. I still say something is bent/broken.


you missed it...he (the OP) figured it out, he had cassette spacers installed incorrectly and didn't need any hoopty washers between derailleur and frame


----------

